# Wohlhaupter UPA3 Boring / facing head



## Norppu (Feb 8, 2020)

In case You want to do something like facing in Your milling machine, You will need something like the Wohlhaupter boring / facing tool.
Sometimes the workpiece cannot be machined in the lathe. Maybe the workpiece is too big or the cut has to be made in a very eccentric place. Luckily there is a tool which can do facing in the milling machine.

In the video I present this tool and I also take it apart, clean it and then put it back together. This is a german Wohlhaupter UPA3 boring/facing head with a radial feed utility. It is really versatile and it also bored a big hole in my wallet


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2020)

I got me a Wohlhauper , and a Narex , and sold my 2 Enco B/F heads . I kept the Narex and Wohlhaupter because these are truly fine precision instruments . Compare these to the best Criterion boring heads available and there is no comparison . I've peeled tenths out of bores with solid carbide bars with no problem . Nice post on the repair .


----------



## Alcap (Feb 8, 2020)

I never used a boring head but figured it was just a fancy easy to adjust boring bar but I'm not sure what your " radial feed " would be for and why you would make adjustments while it was running ?  Could you explain ?


----------



## Norppu (Feb 8, 2020)

Normally a boring head can only be used to move in the direction of the hole (Axial direction). This is fine if You do not need any flat surface around the hole. You might get it done by repeatedly adjusting the boring head and do a few rounds in between.

This is exactly what this boring head does. It feeds the cutting edge in the radial direction when needed thus effectively doing a facing operation on the work piece.

There is a nice presentation on how this works. Unfortunately the language is German - but operation is multilingual


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2020)

Alcap said:


> I never used a boring head but figured it was just a fancy easy to adjust boring bar but I'm not sure what your " radial feed " would be for and why you would make adjustments while it was running ? Could you explain ?



The head can feed outward/inward while rotating . Close tolerance applications such as DOD jobs have geometric tolerancing call outs lots of times . Bores and faces have to be perpendicular to tenths for bearing surfaces . This tool does it in 1 set-up . The head is also used when doing internal snap ring / spiral lock groves . Feeds out to the stop and pops off . Works as a very accurate boring head allowing threading on cnc machines . It will also bore tapered holes with the adjustable radial feeds . Just a few examples .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2020)

And of course , is an obsolete tool item if you have cnc capabilities .


----------



## Briney Eye (Feb 8, 2020)

Very thorough video. Well done.

I watched a new-in-the-box 2-1/8" Narex go for $539.99 yesterday on eBay. It was painful, but I have other immediate priorities right now.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks! A timely video as I have acquired a UP3 with an SK arbor. I need to remove it and machine an R8 arbor to suit. 

Its such a lovely tool. Built up to a quality, not down to a price point. Makes most of my other tooling look very cheap by comparison, though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Thanks! A timely video as I have acquired a UP3 with an SK arbor. I need to remove it and machine an R8 arbor to suit.


Luckily mine is a MT2 shank . I just use an MT to R8 adapter for the BP .


----------

